# Want to go bigger...lets see your giant CSMs!



## Boogedy_Man (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok, so I'm at 36" now running a MS661 in a Granberg MkIII (now with 48" rails for a full 36" cut with 50" cannon bar). 

That has the saw about tapped out, and in truth, it's probably a bit much in hardwoods. The 48" rails are nice though, much heavier than the smaller Granberg mills.

How big can a single MS880 go before enough is enough? Or a better way to put it, if I wanted a 60" cut capacity for hardwoods what would I need in terms of powerhead(s)?

Let's see your big-arse chainsaw mills!


----------



## kimosawboy (Mar 3, 2017)

Here is my mill back when I was just building it..
2100 x2 powerheads
84" Cannon Bar, 76.5" cut capacity
Unistrut construction
Overall length 9'6", weight (at present) 120Lb. without winch battery.


Not shown , added later...Aux oiler, 12v winch, remote throttles, roller wheels,


----------



## SeMoTony (Mar 3, 2017)

kimosawboy said:


> Here is my mill back when I was just building it..
> 2100 x2 powerheads
> 84" Cannon Bar, 76.5" cut capacity
> Unistrut construction
> ...


lovely! ?Best I have now is in my avatar; 60" cannon spinning oregon square chisel skip. Except I've got a 72" dual power head bar ordered an 046 to face ms-460. And then got a ported cylinder 661 for the shorter bars <61" Now if it was as easy to provide more power to this old bag o' bones LOL


----------



## BobL (Mar 4, 2017)

Not mine but I kept a pic of it because it showed an anti-bar sagging device when we were discussing bar anti sagging devices some time back


----------



## scheffa (Mar 4, 2017)

My biggest is a single ms880 running a 84" gb ti bar


----------



## twoclones (Mar 4, 2017)

Granberg MKIII modified with unistrut and emt conduit. 6' bar, MS-066 & MS-660. 

I figure an all new replacement of this setup would cost $3,000 ish. The first slabs I milled with it went to a hardwood dealer for $4,000. I had no idea I was making a good business decision when I built this. LOL


----------



## twoclones (Mar 4, 2017)

BobL said:


> Not mine but I kept a pic of it because it showed an anti-bar sagging device when we were discussing bar anti sagging devices some time back



That "device" doesn't work does it? If so,,, how?


----------



## kimosawboy (Mar 4, 2017)

The 'Device' is a simple magnet on the end of a rod that holds the bar until your cut is started, then you loosen the rod and pull up out of the way.
I used that idea from the ''anti- sag''talk that BobL is speaking of. Started off with a 10lb magnet ended up going with a 30lb magnet. 
Works great..


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice unistrut setups! Good work!


----------



## markvanzee (Mar 5, 2017)

This is my biggest setup.
It has a 87" bar and 72" cut width.
Has a 12v speed controlled winch


A little jumpy in the begin, because i grinded the rakers too low

Mark


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow!!!

Those are some big setups and some big wood.

Trees that need saws like that are few and far between around here.

Would like to see some more pictures of those saws in action to see how big the logs you start out with are.


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 5, 2017)

60" on a modified Oly Mac 999


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Sure is nice seeing all these big rigs in one spot.

Mark I've watched that video a few times and she sure is jumpy at the start, but looks like it smooths right out. Quite the setup you have.

Timberframed, love the setup. That powerhead is massive...I know nothing of them and had to google it. LOL.


How long do people go before bar sag becomes a serious issue? I think I get a tiny bit at 36", but not entirely sure it's "sag". Could be just a rough start on my part.


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 5, 2017)

Look midway up the bar. There is a simple clamp that keeps the bar straight. Get into the cut 2"-3" then it has to be removed.


----------



## SeMoTony (Mar 6, 2017)

markvanzee said:


> This is my biggest setup.
> It has a 87" bar and 72" cut width.
> Has a 12v speed controlled winch
> 
> ...



It seems to me that a rheostat control for the 12v winch IIRC could be used to regulate the feed speed to better match condition of the chain. Maybe a bit less feed with the sharp cutters & low rakers would smooth cut. Slower as the teeth dulled may have kept chain from breaking. Monday morning quarterbacking I know, since I was not there to see it all. Just random thoughts from the back seat. Saw safe


----------



## FISH BAIT (Mar 7, 2017)

Yall are killing me. Now I have mill envy!!


----------



## markvanzee (Mar 7, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> It seems to me that a rheostat control for the 12v winch IIRC could be used to regulate the feed speed to better match condition of the chain. Maybe a bit less feed with the sharp cutters & low rakers would smooth cut. Slower as the teeth dulled may have kept chain from breaking. Monday morning quarterbacking I know, since I was not there to see it all. Just random thoughts from the back seat. Saw safe



I do have a rheostat variable speed control. 0-2 meter per minute

Greetings, mark


----------



## Tuplin86 (Mar 12, 2017)

Just got it set up and chain made. Waiting for the rest to arrive from granberg 84" cannon


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## DTrap (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice setup. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it in action.


----------



## SeMoTony (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm expectantly awaiting my cannon miller , only 72". I do appreciate the view of the helper handle mount. Local tree services (3) have my number in case. Uncle moustache has dropped a pecan tree which is said to be 30" dia. Saturday may not be soon enough


----------



## twoclones (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd like to see someone's manual remote throttle setup. Can I put one together with minimal fabrication of parts?


----------



## olyman (Mar 13, 2017)

Timberframed said:


> View attachment 562500
> 60" on a modified Oly Mac 999


like the sign on the door!!!! and 999's ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trever (Mar 13, 2017)

MINI MILL 


44" GB (36" in pics, have a 42" on it now) and mini mill


----------



## BobL (Mar 13, 2017)

Some remote throttle pics in posts 17 and 18 in this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/modding-the-bil-mill-to-take-the-880.87987/


----------



## Trever (Mar 13, 2017)

You bet Bob. In due time.


----------



## BobL (Mar 13, 2017)

Trever said:


> You bet Bob. In due time.


Hi Trev, Just responding to Two Clones post (#22) above.


----------



## Jesse snowden (Mar 19, 2017)

Not nearly as big as the others above. Dolmar/makita 9010 with a 42" bar. Can cut 36" but keep running into logs that are 40+ " and have to either trim the up or quartersaw them. A bigger bar may be in order soon after seeing this thread!


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice rig, Jesse!


----------



## Trever (Mar 22, 2017)

Jesse snowden said:


> Not nearly as big as the others above. Dolmar/makita 9010 with a 42" bar. Can cut 36" but keep running into logs that are 40+ " and have to either trim the up or quartersaw them. A bigger bar may be in order soon after seeing this thread!



Great saw and nice no nonsense mill!! I have the same dilemma; 42" bar and 44" GB mill that is going to get some mods to it.


----------

